# How's the local 440?



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

If your young and can get into local, do it. Worse case scenario, you drop out well educated . The education, pay, benefits, and retirement plan is tough to beat.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

To re-iterate, stay for the entire program and get your ticket, and a trade that can never be taken away from you. Most locals here in Cali will keep an apprentice real busy for the entire apprenticeship. Don't start over-thinking this thing. If you are still paranoid, pick-up, over the next few years, another skill, or another business you can ramp-up quickly (and work for cash)if you are laid off. But unless you are a POS, you will likely have no problem staying busy. Good luck, and relax, your ship has come in if you are in an IBEW apprenticeship. If not, and you have an opportunity to jump ship to the IBEW, you will never regret it. On the other hand, any number of former ABC apprentices will tell you horror stories of the quality of that apprenticeship program. Long story short, it is not for YOUR benefit, it is for the ABC contractors benefit.


----------

